# Best Way to Clean Jars



## jamesandjessz (Sep 9, 2013)

We have several jars that need to be washed. What is the best way to wash them?

 What about the ones with lightening lids?

 Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2013)

Canning season is here again, the skies above are clear again.[]
 Wash as any glass but replace the rubbers. They'll sterilize more in the hot bath.


----------



## jamesandjessz (Sep 9, 2013)

Can the early mason jars handle the heat too? 

 We won't be using any of them for canning, just display.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 9, 2013)

as with any bottles start with the mildest cleaning method first, soap and water. If that doesn't work you can move on to more risky cleaning methods.


----------



## cookie (Sep 9, 2013)

Try to wash jars in lukewarm water......big temp. changes-ex.cold water to hot window area or hot outside could crack jars.


----------



## cookie (Sep 9, 2013)

oxy clean is great for cleaning jars


----------



## IsabellaSea (Oct 15, 2013)

Will vinegar with soap and water be a bad or good thing to clean bottles found underwater for embossed bottles, not painted? Thanks. I am new to this. Some of the bottles have lots of coral and other encrustations.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
 I'm not a diver but I wouldn't mix the combination at the start. Try the vinegar first but you may need a stronger acid and or soak for a long time, maybe days or weeks for coral and barnacles. Use the soap later.
 That's my opinion.


----------



## IsabellaSea (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay. Thanks!


----------

